# Multi IO-Switch will nicht so ganz



## Avariel (23. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir jetzt mal einen Multi IO-Switch (Switch KVM 2 Port Celine) zugelegt. Auf deutsch also nen Umschalter, wenn ich einen Bildschirm, eine Maus, eine Tastatur aber zwei Rechner haben will.
So grundlegend wie ich das will läufts auch schonmal, mit einer Ausnahme. Das Teil erkennt meine Maus nicht. Wenn ich die Maus über einen der PCs direkt anstöpsel geht sie, sobald ich sie aber (über den PS2-Umstecker) in den Umschalter einstöpsel, scheint er sie nicht mehr zu finden.
Bei einem Freund von mir ist das Problem auch aufgetreten, er hat sich ne neue Maus gekauft und dann wars auch gut. Wir haben allerdings nicht die gleichen Mäuse, er hat irgendwas von Microsoft, bei mir ists ne Logitech Mouseman Dual Optic. Und ich will mir eigentlich jetzt keine neue kaufen, ich bin mit meiner vollauf zufrieden und überhaupt: Das kanns ja wohl nicht sein, dass der Umschalter nicht mit jeder Maus will...
Irgendjemand ne Idee wie man dem Beine machen könnte?


----------



## melmager (24. Januar 2004)

Das Logitech Mouse Problem haben fast alle KVM Umschalter.

Da der Umschalter dem PC mit dem du nicht arbeitest eine Mouse vorgaukeln muss,
macht er das auch, allerdings simulieren alle mir bekannten Umschlalter eine
Microsoft Maus. 
Darum kommt auch der installierte Logitech Treiber ins Schleudern: eben sieht er
noch seine Maus und dann schaltet der User um und er sieht eine Microsoft Mouse.

Was hilft ist die Installation von einem Microsoft Mouse Treiber eine neue Microsoft
kompatible Mouse zu kaufen ist meist nicht nötig

Nachtrag:
Schnurlose Geschichten und Umschalter passen fast nie zueinander :-(
wenn das also Schnurlos ist - doch neu kaufen


----------



## Avariel (31. Januar 2004)

*seufz* Also gut, das wars auch nicht so ganz. Zuallererst mal hab ich noch ein anderes Hinderniss entdeckt - mein PS2-Umstecker hatte während seiner Ruhezeit im letzten halben Jahr oder so unauffällig den Geist aufgegeben. Also nen neuen organisiert. Der funktioniert jetzt.
Der Switch funktioniert allerdings immernoch nicht.
Und Microsoft-Treiber..ich benutz schon immer nur den Microsoft-Maustreiber. Hab nie eingesehen, warum ich nen Extratreiber installieren soll, der mir das System zumüllt, wenns auch ohne geht 
Sonst noch Vorschläge?


----------

